# Local pickup in Bay Area-OLED S3 with lifetime and 1.5 TB drive 213 HD hours $400



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

In North bay San Francisco-
I am selling my S3 (OLED) Tivo w/ lifetime subscription and 1.5 TB internal hard drive with 213 HD hours of recording space. Includes manual, all cables, original box. Plus new glow remote that came with my XL4 Tivo and 25 ft Ethernet cable.Also included is stock Tivo 250 GB drive as back up.

This is the best S3 version with OLED display. Shows clock as well as title of shows being recorded on display. Other reasons making this better than the other HD S3 Tivo:
*includes THX certification
*includes*faster transfer of shows from tivo to PC with Tivo to go app on your PC
*Includes*compatible with a wider range of E-sata external hardrives.

With lifetime subscription you'll never have to pay Tivo for service. Tivo policy states lifetime subscription is attached to box not user so it would be to your advantage to fix box if it ever becomes problematic. Almost always when problems occur it's the hard drive which can easily be replaced. Box is also fully functional without paying for cable. Tivo lifetime sub. includes channel guide/ recording abilty for local channels with OTA antenna as well as web video downloads and other apps such asPandora ect.. with an internet connection.

I will help you put the Tivo onto your own tivo account if you want. (though Tivo will work fine without doing) This would be in your advantage if you don't currently have any Tivo subsciptions and you ever decide to buy lifetime service in the future you'll be eligible for multi service discount. = $400 for future lifetime box instead of $500. Another advantage of having Tivo linked to your own account is you'll be able to manage your recordings remotely online.

Internal drive is 1.5 TB WD EARS I installed myself after buying new May of last year so drive is barely a year old. Here is link to upgrade harddrive thread page # 254 post#7612 made by me showing the 1 year old date I installed drive.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8531567#post8531567
Should the 1.5 TB drive fail in the future you can save yourself some $ by doing the following: 
use the included 250 GB backup drive in this sale to copy the tivo image from it onto your PC and transfer that image onto a new hardrive you buy yourself at any store. Otherwise you will need to buy a special hardrive that someone has prepared with an image for you at much greater cost. The directions for imaging your own drive can be found on page 1 of thread I link to above.


----------

